# G9298 Yuasa "Type" 8" rotary table



## Aukai (Oct 2, 2017)

I have had the table but never really took it out of the box other than to inspect it for damage. I am finding that the the hold down clamp kit recommended as an accessory is 1/2". I have that kit for my mill a G0755. No way no how is a 1/2" T nut going to fit, and the register lug for vertical use on the table will have to come off to be used, it's too wide for the table slots. 

I will call Grizzly tomorrow, but would like to have some input from other users if possible. What should I be using as a clamp kit?
The table slot opening is .475. Thank you


----------



## mikey (Oct 3, 2017)

Aukai, are you referring to T-nuts to fit the slots in the table? If so, they will likely be metric. Best to measure them and search for a metric clamping set. Northwestern Tools will probably have a set to fit. Measure the slot in all dimensions and post it. I'll see if I can help you find the right kit.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2017)

I made the clamping set for my 8" Rutland Taiwan made RT.  I used 12-1.75 mm threads, as I made them.  Works fine.

Edit:  My t-slots are also 14 mm wide.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like your table has 12mm slots. I have a 8" Vertex RT which is also a Yuasa copy. Mine has 14mm slots which is the same as my mill/drill table slots so the clamping kit for my mill fits my RT fine.

Thanks to Mikey I got me a quality TE-CO set cause I've just been using a cheap China set (came free with the mill). Sadly it's still in the box though. I'll set it up the next time I need to use it. But now I'll just use the China set for the RT & the TE-CO for the mill. Well not really necessary cause again they're both the same size but that's my reasoning & I'm sticking to it. 

Mine are actually 5/8" sets commonly for BPs & I just milled down the T-nuts to 14mm. Since the 5/8" sets are most common they are cheaper. And they use 1/2" studs instead of 3/8" but no big deal. True metric clamping sets are expensive.

If you want to save money you can go with a 1/2" clamping set & mill the T-nuts down like I did, won't be much to mill. You won't be able to mill down a 5/8" set to fit 12mm because of the 1/2" studs. 7/16" import sets are also available but it'll be loose for 12mm.

Only downside is mill table clamping kits are bulky. If you choose to make your own clamps you can make them more compact.

Here you can see what I mean. These are the shortest clamps in the kit, 8" RT, 6" handwheel.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you for the quick replies, I didn't worry about the clamping kit as the catalog stated 1/2". The vertical register lugs I will have to mill down. the slot for the T nut opening is .475, the internal slot is .845 wide, I didn't check the height inside. Thanks for the insight. and the help.


----------



## mikey (Oct 3, 2017)

Aukai, check this out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/T-Nut-Stud-...tuds-Northwestern-40508-US-Made-/252289326637

Go down to the bottom and click on "contact the seller". His name is Brent; tell him I (Mike on the HM forum) asked you to contact him to see if he will mail the kit via flat rate USPS or UPS Ground. He's a great guy and will bend over backwards to help.

I bought the 10mm version of this kit and reviewed it here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/metric-t-slot-hold-down-set-review-northwestern-tools.59053/

Te-co makes a nice kit but a bit much for a clamping kit for the rotary table. If you want a kit for the mill then @darkzero has the right of it. Northwestern's kit is very good quality but contact them to confirm the T-nut will fit the slots in your rotary table before buying.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2017)

Awesome, thank you Mike


----------



## mikey (Oct 3, 2017)

Aukai said:


> Awesome, thank you Mike



Yup, you're welcome.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2017)

I find that t-nuts for the rotary table need to be shorter in length than those used on a mill, or they will not get close enough to the center of the table, and also will hang out the ends of the slots with bigger setups, fouling on the table locks.  Make (or buy) at least some that are short in length.  Mine are all short, .75" in length, and I am happy with them.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you Bob good idea.


----------



## menace (Oct 16, 2017)

For my8" rotab I made my own t nuts. Take a 4" long peice of bar,  mill to size needed, put dykem or magic marker, scribe length and hole location, then drill holes and thread (4) before removing from vise and cut with saw! This is made for your table, not to genaric size,= exact fit with less chance of movement during use! You'll be using it in a few hours , saving your money and time!


----------



## Aukai (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you, I got the kit from northwestern already.


----------

